# Haggis and other strange appetisers



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

something to wet ur apetite lol i have never tried it and i dont think i will









the famous scottish haggis

*Haggis*

1 Sheep's lungs (illegal in the U.S., may be omitted) 
1 Sheep's stomach 
1 Sheep heart 
1 Sheep liver 
1/2 lb Fresh suet (kidney leaf fat is preferred) 
3/4 cups oatmeal (the ground type, NOT the Quaker Oats type!) 
3 Onions, finely chopped 
1 tsp Salt 
1/2 tsp Freshly ground pepper 
1/4 tsp Cayenne 
1/2 tsp Nutmeg 
3/4 cup Stock

Wash lungs and stomach well, rub with salt and rinse. Remove membranes and excess fat. Soak in cold salted water for several hours. Turn stomach inside out for stuffing.

Cover heart and liver with cold water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, cover and simmer for 30 minutes. Chop heart and coarsely grate liver. Toast oatmeal in a skillet on top of the stove, stirring frequently, until golden. Combine all ingredients and mix well. Loosely pack mixture into stomach, about two thirds full. Remember, oatmeal expands in cooking.

Press any air out of stomach and truss securely. Put into boiling water to cover. Simmer for 3 hours, uncovered, adding more water as needed to maintain water level. Prick stomach several times with a sharp needle when it begins to swell; this keeps the bag from bursting. Place on a hot platter, removing trussing strings. Serve with a spoon. Ceremoniously served with "neeps and nips," mashed turnips, nips of whisky.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao look what i found!

*Whole Stuffed Camel

*Stuffed Camel
1 whole camel, medium size 
1 whole lamb, large size
20 whole chickens, medium size
60 eggs
12 kilos rice
2 kilos pine nuts
2 kilos almonds
1 kilo pistachio nuts
110 gallons water
5 pounds black pepper
Salt to taste

Skin, trim and clean camel (once you get over the hump), lamb and chicken. Boil until tender. Cook rice until fluffy. Fry nuts until brown and mix with rice. Hard boil eggs and peel. Stuff cooked chickens with hard boiled eggs and rice. Stuff the cooked lamb with stuffed chickens. Add more rice. Stuff the camel with the stuffed lamb and add rest of rice. Broil over large charcoal pit until brown. Spread any remaining rice on large tray and place camel on top of rice. Decorate with boiled eggs and nuts. Serves friendly crowd of 80-100.

lol @ serves friendly crowd of 80 to 100


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Jellied Moose Nose*










1 Upper jawbone of a moose
1 Onion; sliced
1 Garlic clove
1 tb Mixed pickling spice
1 ts Salt
1/2 ts Pepper
1/4 c Vinegar

Cut the upper jaw bone of the moose just below the eyes.









Place in a large kettle of scalding water and boil for 45 minutes.

Remove and chill in cold water.

Pull out all the hairs - these will have been loosened by the boiling and 
should come out easily (like plucking a duck).

Wash thoroughly until no hairs remain. 
Place the nose in a kettle and cover with fresh water.

Add onion, garlic, spices and vinegar

Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer until the meat is tender. 
Let cool overnight in the liquid.

When cool, take the meat out of the broth, and remove and discard 
the bones and the cartilage. You will have two kinds of meat, white 
meat from the bulb of the nose, and thin strips of dark meat from along 
the bones and jowls.

Slice the meat thinly and alternate layers of white and dark meat in a 
loaf pan.

Reheat the broth to boiling, then pour the broth over the meat in the 
loaf pan.

Let cool until jelly has set. Slice and serve cold.

ohh ohh ohhh god


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I like to bash some haggis http://bashthehaggis.com/


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

LOL....anyone want to go out for dinner?....excuse me, I need to use the ladies room...:uc: LOL


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah BadgeB, I'm with you; :uc:is right....
Whats up with these recipes Cinder? The skunk ass fricassee with the snails trail sauce wasnt on the menu...


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> The skunk ass fricassee with the snails trail sauce wasnt on the menu...


LOL Koz....


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't forget blood pudding and neeps and tatties and wash it down with a tall Tenant's lager, yummm...


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

hahahahaha Koz

ur going to love this one ( and believe it or not they are taken from an american
recipe book!!! ) what do u ppl eat??????????????? LMAO

im bringing a bag with sandwiches in it next trip to boston lol

*Penis Stew*

1 pound of penis, ram's or bull's
3 tbls. oil
1 large chopped onion
2 garlic cloves, peeled and chopped
1 tsp coriander seeds, crushed
1 tsp salt
freshly ground black pepper

Scald the penis, then drain and clean (doesn't say how you clean a penis. Not sure a guy would know since this penis is, well . . . never mind).
Place the penis in a saucepan, cover with cold water, and bring to a boil.
Remove any scum, then simmer for 10 minutes.
Drain and slice.
Heat the oil in a large skillet.
Add the onion, garlic, and coriander and fry until the onion is golden.
Add the penis slices and fry on both sides for a few minutes.
Stir in the remaining ingredients with a good grinding of pepper, add enough water to cover, and bring to a boil.
Lower the heat, cover, and simmer for about 2 hours, or until tender.
Add a little water from time to time if necessary to prevent burning.
The ladies say this was originally a Jewish recipe from Marcelle Thomal.
Apparently innards, including penis, once played a major role in Jewish cooking.

hahaha omg iv heard it all now!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ingredients Needed For firesquirt:* 

butter 1/2 pound
north sauce 2 loads
horseradishe 2 chutes
chicken gizzerd 1
3 egges
3 stewed tomatoes
1 onion
1 green pepper
14 cayenne peppers
1 large bottle tabasco
10 garlic cloves
1 gallon chicken stock
5 rocky mountian oysters
4 bearded clams
1 beer to taste









*Directions For Making firesquirt:* mix together in processor and kiss your ass goodbye


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

omg Harry lololol

u might like this one!!

*Cow Udder Eclairs*









12 fresh lean cow udders
1 pint of whipping cream
1 cup of brown sugar
1 can artichoke hearts
1 stick butter
1 small filleted smelt
1 container of Nair

Soak the cow udders in Nair to remove the hair. Repeat several times if
necessary until all hair is removed. Rinse in warm water. Place a stick of
butter into a warm frying pan. Wait until all of the butter has melted,
then add the cow udders. Fry them for 15-20 minutes until golden brown.
Chop the artichoke hearts and smelt on a cutting board into fine pieces. In
a large bowl, add the whipping cream, brown sugar and the chopped artichokes
and smelt. With a mixer on low, whip until creamy with a consistency like
vanilla pudding. Remove the udders from the pan and make a long slice down
the side of each udder. Spread the pudding mixture into each slit. Serve
warm or cold and have an "Udderly Wonderful" snack.








lmao i never knew cows boobs were hairy!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

im bringing a bag with sandwiches in it next trip to boston lol

*Penis Stew*

LOL....I think this recipe book came from Fear Factor.....it definately sounds like s*** they would have contestant eat!!! Again :uc:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

no no its from an old fashioned granny's old time recipe book

im glad she wasnt my granny!!!:blink: LOL

*Granny's Oldtime Recipes*

Scrapple: 
1 hog's head
4 to 5 quarts cold water
4 teaspoons salt
4 teaspoons powdered sage
yellow corn meal (about 3 cups)

Separate one hog's head into halves. Remove eyes and brains. Scrape 
head and clean thoroughly. Place in large kettle and cover with 4-5 
quarts of cold water. Simmer gently for 2 to 3 hours, or until meat falls 
from the bones. Skimm grease carefully from the surface; remove meat. 
chop fine, and turn liquor. Season with salt, pepper, and sage to taste.
Sift in corn meal, stirring constantly, until the mixture is thickened to 
the consistency of mush. Cook slowly for 1 hour over low heat. When 
sufficiently cooked, pour into greased oblong pans and store in a cool 
place until ready to use. Cut in thin slices and fry until crisp and brown.









i dont think we have hogs in england lmao
TFFT


----------



## Macboy (Oct 28, 2005)

Buford T said:


> Don't forget blood pudding and neeps and tatties and wash it down with a tall Tenant's lager, yummm...


Now yer talking, great stomach liner before heading out on the town:icon_hum:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Harry, from the stewed tomatos down to the garlic, add vodka, and it might not be that bad!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It may be good going in but god help the next day on the way out LOL


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao @ Harry


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Blood Pudding *

*INGREDIENTS:
*3 quarts pork blood
1-1/2 pounds raisins
1-1/4 pounds sugar
1 pound mixed nuts & chestnuts
3/4 pound rice--cooked
2 oranges with all rind
1 pound figs
1 teaspoon red pepper
1 teaspoon black pepper
2 tablespoons salt
bay leaf

*DIRECTIONS:*

Mix all and bake in oven for one (1) hour.

*COMMENTS:*

This pudding was made when the hogs were slaughtered 
on the farm.
Although this may sound strange to us today, 
"Blood Pudding" was a common dish during the earlier 
part of this century. When a hog was slaughtered, 
nothing went to waste.

lol i can see that even its blood!! :wow: oh god !


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

this is what i call YUM !!:woot: lol

*Irish Beef With Guinness Recipe*

*Ingredients*
2 lb Lean Irish Beef (Cubed) 
3 oz Butter 
1 pt Guinness 
1/2 cup Pur Orange Juice 
2 tbl Seasoned Flour 
1/4 tsp Nutmeg 
1/4 tsp Allspice 
2 Garlic Cloves (Crushed) 
2 Carrots (Sliced) 
2 Celery Sticks (Sliced) 
1 Onion (Chopped) 
1/4 Turnip (Cubed)

*Method*
Sweat the butter, garlic and onion in a large casserole for 10 minutes. 
Toss the beef cubes in the seasoned flour and add to the casserole and brown. 
Once the beef is browned, add the vegetables and cook until brown also. 
Then pour in the Guinnes and spices. 
Season to taste. 
Bring to simmering point and then cook in an oven at 300° for at least 5 hours. 
When cooked, pour in the orange juice and sprinkle with parsley. 
best served with champ.

im hungry now lol


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> Scald the penis...


Now see.. Any recipe that starts with those 3 words and I'm already NOT hungry any more.... In fact, I am RUNNING in the other direction....



Cinderella said:


> Apparently innards, including penis, once played a major role in Jewish cooking.


Sure, but try to get them people to eat a BLT or have a friggin frappe with a hamburger, and NOOOOOOOO........ But sure, throw em some steer schlong and it's umm umm good...


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

ahahahahahaha Koz !!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*OPOSSUM AND SWEET POTATOES*

_Hey, Jimmy Carter ate opossum when he was little, and he became President and won the Nobel Peace Prize! This and the next recipe are from "American Food" by Evan Jones._

1 opossum, about 2 1/2 lb., skinned and cleaned
Salt
Freshly ground pepper
Flour
1/2 C water
4 medium-sized sweet potatoes
2 T. sugar

Preheat oven to 350 F. Wipe opossum with a damp cloth and trim and discard excess fat. Mix salt with pepper and rub thoroughly into opossum, inside and out. Sprinkle inside and out with flour. Put opossum on its back in a roasting pan with a tight-fitting lid. Pour in water, cover, and roast in oven for about 50 minutes. Cut sweet potatoes in half lengthwise and surround opossum [note: I am laughing hysterically as I type this] with them. If water has evaporated, add enough to cover bottom of pan. Cover and return to oven for about 25 minutes more. Remove cover and sprinkle sweet potatoes with about 1/4 teaspoon salt and the sugar. Continue roasting until meat and potatoes become crisp on the surface. Makes 3 to 4 servings.
​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*SQUIRRELS IN A CLAY POT*

_If your local Shaw's has run out of squirrel this week, just come to my porch and bring your shotgun. There is enough for all!_

1 t. ground savory
1 t. dried marjoram
1 t. dried thyme
1 T. coarse salt
Freshly ground pepper
2 squirrels (about 1 lb. each), cut into 8 to 10 pieces each
2 large onions, chopped
3 oz. country ham with some fat, cut into strips
1 T. sweet butter
1/3 C. red wine

Preheat oven to 450 F. Crush herbs together along with coarse salt and add about 8 turns of pepper grinder, then rub pieces of squirrel thoroughly with mixture. [Ewww!] Place onion in the bottom of a pre-soaked 4-quart clay pot, put squirrel pieces on top, and then strew ham strips over. Dot with butter and cover with the clay top. Bake for 1 hour and 40 minutes. Remove and add wine, then bake, covered, for a final 20 minutes. Makes 3 to 4 servings.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FRENCH FRIED SKUNK*

_I really, really, really hope this is a joke. It is, isn't it? _

2 Skunks, skinned and cleaned
1 T Salt
Water to cover
2 c Bear fat or lard
2 Egg yolks, beaten
3 c Milk or cream
1 1/2 c Flour
1/2 ts Salt
2 tb Baking powder

Clean and wash the skunks, making sure that the scent glands are removed. Cut up into small serving pieces. Put a soup kettle on the stove and add the meat. Cover with cold water and bring to a boil over high heat. Lower the heat and boil until the meat is tender, about 40 minues. Remove all the scum that rises to the surface. Make a batter by mixing together the egg yolks, milk, flour, salt and baking ppowder. Mix real good [I didn't write this, folks] until the batter is about like cake batter. Heat the bear fat or lard in a deep fryer to about 360 degrees. Dip the pieces of skunk in the batter and then fry them in the deep fryer until golden brown. Drain well and serve.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

ROCKY MOUNTAIN OYSTERS - Lamb or cattle testicles, breaded and deep fried


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

ewww ewwww ewww Harry !!LOL

fried skunk!!:crazy: 

lol @ squirell in a clay pot 
i ran over one accidently in my car a few days ago lmao


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Buzzard's Breath Barbecue Sauce*







*

 2 c Chopped onions 
1 c  Very strong coffee
1 c Worcestershire sauce
1 c Catsup
1/2 c Cider vinegar
1/2 c Brown sugar
3 tb Chili powder
1 Pureed Habanero pepper -
-include seeds**
4 Garlic cloves, pressed
1 ts Pepper, freshly ground

Combine all ingredients in a sauce pan and simmer for 15 minutes. Puree in a blender or food processor.

Meanwhile, place 2 pint-sized jars in a large pot of boiling water. Boil for 15 minutes. Bring a small pan of water to a simmer and place two canning lids in the water; remove pan from heat.

With tongs remove one jar from boiling water, empty water from jar and fill with barbecue sauce. Place a canning lid on top and seal with band. Repeat with other hot jar.

This makes a nice gift when going to someone's house for a barbecue. It doesn't last very long!

** Habanero Peppers are the hottest. If you can't find them in your Mexican foods aisle at the grocery store, or you want less heat you can substitute Jalapeno Peppers.
​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*James' World's Hottest Wings*









 2 lb Chicken Wings cut up Buffalo style
6 Whole sorano chili peppers
6 Whole red chili peppers
10 Whole jalapeno peppers
2 c White wine
1 Bottle Tabasco Sauce
1/2 Bottle Worcestershire sauce
10 tb Cayenne pepper
10 tb Durkee red-hot sauce
1 tb Salt
3 tb Pepper
1/2 c Vinegar
1 Fire Extinguisher
- (Optional!)
-Don't attempt to eat with an ulcer.

In a blender, carefully puree the peppers, wine, vinegar and all spices. Caution, the fumes are deadly and wear rubber gloves or your fingers will burn! Put the puree into a bowl and marinate the wings in the bowl in the fridge for 5 days. After 5 days, carefully remove the wings and broil them until cooked. Usually approx 15 mins (+/- 5 mins). Take the marinade, put it on the stove, add 1/4 cup sugar and heat to a boil. reduce until thick. Pour over wings and re-broil for about 5 more minutes, serve with soda water for maximum heat effect but keep plenty of ice water handy
​


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol there getting worse!!!

*Slug Fritters*









*Ingredients
*10 freshly slaughtered slugs cleaned of all outer mucous
1/2 cup of cornmeal
1/2 cup of high protein flour
3 eggs
2 egg yolks
1/4 cup of heavy cream
4 tbs. Of butter
4tsp.of sour cream

*Instructions*
First chop the slugs into fine mince, then beat the eggs and egg yolks with the heavy cream together. Sift the dry ingredients and then cut 2 tbs of butter into that mixture. Add the egg and cream mixture to the dry ingredients and whip with a whisk vigorously for one to two minutes. Melt one tbs of butter in a sauté pan and pure the batter into 2 1/2 inch cakes in two batches. Serve warm with a dollop of sour cream.
Yields 4 servings.

oh god


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Fried Giant Silkworm Pupae*










*Method:*
Fry the larvae in hot oil. No salt or spices are necessary as the larvae 
taste fine on their own.










*Zachary sampling fried silkworms*

Zachary comments: "(The silkworms) tasted pretty good. You have to 
remove the midgut which is the only recognizable organ in the whole 
pupa. I suspect that the pupae were in a diapause stage, therefore all 
the rest of the adult tissue was not formed yet. The texture was 
sponge-like. Slightly salty. Lots of fat. Presumably very nutritious."








ewww


----------

